# Help! 1930's Rollfast restoration by a newbie



## Scona (Mar 14, 2014)

I've restored a heritage house, I'm in the process of restoring a classic car, but I never considered restoring a vintage bicycle until I came across this one at the antique shop.  Any information and suggestion are welcome. I'd especially like to know if parts are available, namely the fenders and the rack behind the seat.  I spoke with an auto/motorcycle detailer about a paint job.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 15, 2014)

That's a bicycle in very nice condition for its age; too nice to restore. I would just find a nicer condition seat and generally fix up the rest, polish the chrome and paint and do just a detailed refurbish on it.

With that frame and those parts, I believe it is actually a 1946. It looks earlier because it is very similar to a '41 model. To be honest, the cost of a restoration, even for a restorer, would exceed the value difference that it would have in this bike. It makes sense for a deluxe bike that has been repainted and generally beat up, but this is in an 8+ original condition. Also, it would be a shame to destroy such nice original paint for us sentimentalists. It also cuts down the market, since many collectors have no interest in repainted bikes. But a nice original is like gold.

If you want to restore a bike to do it, there are definitely good candidates out there. A deluxe prewar bike that has been repainted but is complete would be the way to go to make it most worthwhile. As is, this bike could probably bring 500-600$ on ebay and you can get a really great restoration project for that. Good luck.


----------



## stoney (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with "jpromo". Clean it up, polish it ( don't use anything real abrasive) and service it. Replace the seat. I wouldn't even touch up the scrapes. Put a Wanted ad in the wanted section for an original same rear fender and same color to match. Take a look on some of the previous pages on the "Project" page, you will be amazed at some of the bikes that cleaned up very nicely. Good luck with the project and most of all have fun with it.


----------



## Scona (Mar 15, 2014)

Very interesting suggestions, thank-you.  The paint is a semi-gloss maroon colour, but as can be seen, it is heavily oxidized except for a couple of spots where it was protected from the elements. Nevertheless, it might buff up nice like an old car and I can see how this would be more appealing. And it will be lighter on the pocket book as paint shops here charge $100/hr and there is a lot of detailed painting.

Is the 'tank' designed to split open sideway? I'm curious to know what the button is on the one side.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 15, 2014)

*That's right*

The tank is not a solid pcs., but two halves that come together / sandwich the frame. The button is for a horn unit inside the tank. Remove the two screws that hold the tank together and you will find the horn unit and battery holder attached to the button.

Good luck and welcome to the CABE...




Scona said:


> Very interesting suggestions, thank-you.  The paint is a semi-gloss maroon colour, but as can be seen, it is heavily oxidized except for a couple of spots where it was protected from the elements. Nevertheless, it might buff up nice like an old car and I can see how this would be more appealing. And it will be lighter on the pocket book as paint shops here charge $100/hr and there is a lot of detailed painting.
> 
> Is the 'tank' designed to split open sideway? I'm curious to know what the button is on the one side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2014)

The screws you see on the side of the tank keep the two halves together. Take these out & you will see a horn assembly as well as a battery holder. I too agree that this bike will clean up better than you can imagine. Do a little searching here on how to go about cleaning the paint & chrome. There are several rust buckets here that ended up having great paint underneath. Yours will turn out great.


----------

